# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  Ναυαγιο του Πρεβεζα (1920)  [Wreck of Preveza, Chesil Beach January 15, 1920]

## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Πρεβεζα* ηταν ενα παλιο φορτηγο 3.100 τοννων απο το Αργοστολι. Ναυπηγηθηκε στην Αγγλια το 1892. Οταν εξωκειλε ηταν σε ταξιδι απο το Καρντιφ της Ουαλλιας στο Ροττερνταμ της Ολλανδιας. Το ατυχημα εγινε στις 15 Ιανουαριου 1920 στο Chesil Cove, που βρισκεται ανατολικα της Κορνουαλλης, στην νοτιοδυτικη Αγγλια. 

Το πλοιο ανηκε σε ενα Δημητριαδη και δεν ηταν ασφαλισμενο!

Name:     GLENLOIG     Launch Date:     28.4.1892
Type:     Cargo ship     Date of completion:     5.1892
Flag:     GBR         Keel:     
Tons:     3.100         Link:     1.540
DWT:             Yard No:     272
Length overall:         Ship Design:     
LPP:     98,1 m        Country of build:     GBR
Beam:     12,7 m        Builder:     Ropner
Material of build:     Location of yard:     Stockton
History:  99 PHOENICIA - 12 PREVEZA
Disposal Data:  wreck Chesil Cove, Portland 15.1.20

Name           Tons       Change      Registered Owner       
GLENLOIG     3.100     1892        Lindsay Gracie & Co     
PHOENICIA     3.100     1899         C. Marwood     
PREVEZA     3.100     1912         D. Demetriades


"Preveza" – 
Greek steamship of Argostoli.  Gt 3100.  
Cardiff to Rotterdam.  Cargo ballast.  Grounded in Chesil Cove on 15th Jan. 1920.  Despite attempts to salvage her, she broke in two a week or later, in the end being scrapped on the spot.  The vessel was not insured.



Preveza1.jpg

Preveza2.jpg


Chesil Cove today!
Chesil Cove toda.jpg.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Πρεβεζα* ηταν ενα παλιο φορτηγο 3.100 τοννων απο το Αργοστολι. Οταν εξωκειλε ηταν σε ταξιδι απο το Καρντιφ της Ουαλλιας στο Ροττερνταμ της Ολλανδιας. Το ατυχημα εγινε στις 15 Ιανουαριου 1920 στο Chesil Cove, που βρισκεται ανατολικα της Κορνουαλλης, στην νοτιοδυτικη Αγγλια. 


Preveza6.jpg

Preveza7.jpg

Preveza8.jpg

Preveza9.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Πρεβεζα*  εξωκειλε ηταν σε ταξιδι απο το Καρντιφ της Ουαλλιας στο Ροττερνταμ της Ολλανδιας. Το ατυχημα εγινε στις 15 Ιανουαριου 1920 στο Chesil Cove. 

Preveza10.jpg

Preveza11.jpg

Preveza13.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Εκπληκτικό υλικό!!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Εκπληκτικό υλικό!!!!


Μα καλα τι κανετε κυριε Γιωργο; Τα παρακολουθειτε ολα τα θεματα;

Φιλικοτατα   Νικος

----------


## Trakman

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Ό,τι προλαβαίνω!!! Ανεβάζεις απίθανα πράγματα!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

Ειναι θέματα με ενδιαφέρον άρα κάποιοι τα παρακολουθούμε...

Βλέπω πάντως οτι το πλοίο εύκολα μπορούσε να ρυμουλκηθεί και να ξαναταξιδέψει.Αλλά απο ότι κατάλαβα επειδή δεν ήταν ασφαλισμένο αφέθηκε στην τύχη του σωστά??

----------


## Apostolos

Εμείς όλα τα βλέπουμε αλλά άμα δεν έχεις κάτι να πεις καλύτερα να μένεις με το στόμα ανοιχτό!!!!

----------


## sylver23

Σωστός ο Απόστολος.
Τα ιστορικά δεν θέλουν πολλά πολλά λόγια απο αυτούς που τα παρακολουθούν.
Απλά θαυμάζουμε!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ειναι θέματα με ενδιαφέρον άρα κάποιοι τα παρακολουθούμε...
> 
> Βλέπω πάντως οτι το πλοίο εύκολα μπορούσε να ρυμουλκηθεί και να ξαναταξιδέψει.Αλλά απο ότι κατάλαβα επειδή δεν ήταν ασφαλισμένο αφέθηκε στην τύχη του σωστά??



Αυτο σκεφτηκα και εγω. Αφου δεν ηταν ασφαλισμενο, το εγκατελειψαν.

----------


## Naias II

Είναι αξιοθαύμαστο που έχουμε τέτοιες πληροφορίες και φωτογραφικό υλικό στη διάθεσή μας, ενός ελληνικού πλοίου ύστερα από σχεδόν 90 χρόνια......
Ευχαριστούμε Nicholas Peppas

----------


## Natsios

> Είναι αξιοθαύμαστο που έχουμε τέτοιες πληροφορίες και φωτογραφικό υλικό στη διάθεσή μας, ενός ελληνικού πλοίου ύστερα από σχεδόν 90 χρόνια......
> Ευχαριστούμε Nicholas Peppas


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με το φιλο Naias II. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ  κύριε Nicholas Peppas. Περιμένουμε τις νέες ανακαλύψεις σας

----------

